
Google Ventures Launches $10,000 Startup Referral Program For Employees - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/18/google-ventures-launches-10000-startup-referral-program-for-employees/
======
benologist
Wow, the ones on HN are going to make a killing.

~~~
ipince
Well, they're supposed to know the startup beyond the i-saw-you-on-hacker-news
level. Be able to argue why it's a good startup and be able to introduce
them...

But yeah.. I can see a bunch of Googlers bending the rules and reaching out to
unknown startups they happen to see in HN. After all, there are incentives for
both the startup and the Googler.

------
megamark16
I had a dream last night (after reading this article) where I met a Google
employee (who happened to look a lot like Agent Frank Lundy from Dexter, it
was weird) and I was trying to give him a demo of my project. For some reason
my laptop was running really slowly and stuff kept popping up and messing up
my demo, it was awful!

I blame this article on my dream last night.

So...any Google employees want to become fast friends? I like Python, Django,
Android, Git, and long walks on the beach.

------
bjelkeman-again
If I truly believed in a startup, then how about try joining it and making a
real killing when it flips. ;)

------
cskau
So.. where do I pitch a googler ?

